# IBSers Needed In the Los Angeles Area



## 13777

is anyone here from the los angeles area? I would like to possibly start a much needed support group in the area where we can meet and chat about the _ _ _ _n' hell we go thru.


----------



## eric

KC, Have you seen this, it is a MAJOR IBS research group at UCLAUS News and World ReportClinical Trial News: Treating IBS by changing your thinkingBy Sarah BaldaufPosted 9/6/06Consider a possible mind-body connection: Might an overactive brain be irritating your bowel? Researchers at the University of California-Los Angeles are now conducting a clinical trial aimed at figuring out whether changing certain cognitive processes might alleviate the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome. The condition, characterized by abdominal pain, diarrhea, and constipation, is the most common diagnosis gastroenterologists make. Yet little is known about its pathology. One theory is that the brain and central nervous system start to overrespond to normal gastrointestinal sensations, says psychologist and principal investigator Bruce Naliboff.Volunteers join one of three intervention groups. Those in the first group are taught progressive muscle relaxation techniques to reduce tension, since stress can trigger or exacerbate symptoms. The second group focuses on identifying situations and thought processes that aggravate their symptoms. The reasoning: They can learn not to react overly anxiously to events in their lives--or "catastrophize"--and thus manage their symptoms, says Michael Frese, psychologist and trial manager. The third group is given educational materials on the physiology of IBS to find out if an understanding of the science might result in better control of symptoms. Volunteers in all three groups receive 10 weekly sessions with a psychologist and a follow-up meeting after six months.Using brain imaging and other techniques on willing participants, the researchers also are investigating how strong the feedback system between the GI tract and the brain actually is. The research, sponsored by the National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases, is expected to continue recruiting subjects through the winter of 2007. Further details can be found at clinicaltrials.gov.http://www.usnews.com/usnews/health/articl.../6healthweb.htm


----------



## 21198

All you LA/OC ibs raise your hands to start group meetings here soon , so far havent seen a lot of you !!!!


----------



## 13777

I am ready to go! I am willing to help organize if there are enough participants


----------



## Fullogas

Kind of surprised there aren't more Angelinos on here. If there's still interest in a group, I'd lvoe to learn more about it.


----------



## eric

This is one of the best centers for IBS in LA. Has anyone here contacted them or been to see them?http://www.ibs.med.ucla.edu/http://www.ibs.med.ucla.edu/CenterAbout.htm


----------



## 13777

eric, i checked out the ucla website. looks like more of a female group.... still interested in starting ibs group in l/a. i have about 2-3 people that would also be interested. i think we should get a total of 8-10 people.k


----------



## eric

I think they work with everyone. They also have good trials there to check out.But I was really wondering if anyone saw any of those doctors? They are state of the art.


----------



## Fullogas

KC:I'm definitely intersted in an LA group. Let me know if you get something going. I know one or two others who might be interested as well.I called the phone number for the IBS studies Eric linked in. We'll see what they say when they get back to me. Too bad I didn't know about it months ago. I spent all of the fall working on the VA campus where the group is based!


----------



## 13777

FOG, did u hear back from ucla center? I would love to start a small group of us in Los Angeles. If you can get a couple of people, I can try and get one or two. Even if it's only four of us in the begining, I am willing to try it and see how it goes.Be Wellkc


----------



## Fullogas

KC:I did a follow up at UCLA yesterday. Same, matter of fact style, very efficient. Dr. Roth felt my sudden weight loss and bowel changes could have produced SIBO which could be causing all my current issues. He scheduled a test for next week (instead of the usual 2 week wait to accommodate my schedule). He said the test was merely to help determine which antibiotic to use. I was hoping he'd just skip the test as it's gone on so long now, but he felt it was better this way.I still suspect a fructose problem and talked about it with him a bit. I got the impression he presumed I'd been tested as a kid since it's normally identified in children. When I follow up, if the lactulose test is negative, I'll make it clear this has been a life-long condition and there's been no testing until I got aggressive about it last year. Maybe then he'll do a test for fructose. I hope thats not needed. Fructose intolerance would be a real tough one to deal with.Let me know about LA meets or PM me so we can discuss off-line. I'm totally into it. In the past few years I'm shocked at what I've learned about vitamins, supplements and diet. Happy to share with others. Maybe we can organize a group thing to Native Foods in Westwood or to Erewhon.


----------



## 13777

Good luck. Let me know how it goes. I just came back from the Mayo Clinic in AZ. Dr gave me a list of tests he wants me to go thru:-Thyroid function test-72 hour fecal fat-Breath test for bacteria O.G.-Stool studies (Bact / CDiff / Parasites)-Capsule Endoscopy -CT Enterography-ColonoscopyI emailed this to Dr Stein. No response yet. I get the feeling he is not too thrilled about this. I may have to change docs or possibly even groups. I am thinking about UCLA orI may change my insurance to cover the mayo clinic (that is possible b/c my health insurance is thru my business and since I am the owner, I can pick the insurance). I will PM you and we can chat about possibly setting up a meeing w/ a few us in LA.Be Wellkc


----------



## 15633

Hi I live in LA, and was wondering who a good doctor was to go see! I was with Dr. Stein, but he just doesn't seem to respond. He put me on Elavil and just kept telling me to wait until it kicks in, so i think i want to switch. Who is good and can pay attention at UCLA?thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I don't know if she is still seeing patients, but Dr. Lin Chang is good - She dx me when she was at Mayo and is a top researcher - you could contact her office, and if she is no longer seeing patients personally, they can give you a reference:http://www.cns.med.ucla.edu/Bios/ChangL.htmAll the best.


----------



## 13777

When I first started elavil, I was skeptical but ultimately, it has helped me some. I think Dr Stein is a good doctor. He and I are working on a list of tests for causes of my IBS. I did have to 'nag' him a bit, but he's certainly being as responsive as can be now. If we get to the end of the list with no solution, I may want to switch to UCLA myself.Be Wellkc


----------



## dreday

woah woah woah. i didn't know there was a support group for ibs. i want in. im 20 years old and haev had to deal witht his beast forever. it might be embarrassing for me though to go in, but w/e ill try anything for support since friends are deserting me. I moved out of LA county though, into the san gabriel county or w/e. help help please. anything near?


----------



## jerry1127

Fullogas..........i am new here I am wondering if you have a support group for IBS - C in LA area??????


----------



## storm724

I know this particular topic was started over 3 years ago, but I live in Northern LA County and would love to join/start a support group. I was diagnosed with IBS over 4 years ago and have been struggling with severe abdominal pain and constipation. Anyone in the area please let me know...


----------



## powertool4

Wow, dr. stein is booked all the way until the end of feb.Has anyone been to Dr. Jonathan Ellis, Dr. Dale Prokupek, Dr. Spirt Mitchell (or his associate Dr. Sutha Sacher)?? I haven't been to them but saw some good reviews, but good reviews generally dont' mean squat, bad reviews do though. Just curious..


----------

